# Sleep With One, Marry One, Kill One



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I briefly searched to see if a thread like this was ever made and didn't find anything but I'm sorry if I'm mistaken.

Come up with three people, they don't have to be famous, and the next poster will decide which of the three they will sleep with, marry, and kill. Then they shall come up with another three for the next poster.

Oprah
Judi Dench
Maggie Smith


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Marry Oprah
Kill Judi
Sleep w/ Maggie (ew)

Ryan Gosling
Jessica Biel
Katy Perry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Katy Perry (idk...she's attractive)
Marry Ryan Gosling (easy)
Kill Jessica Biel (sorry Jess...you don't deserve it)

Pharrell Williams
Lauren Graham
Jessie J


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Jessie J (sex would be amazing)
Marry Lauren (jus because)
Kill Pharrell (he is so fake)

Jessica Lowndes
Blake Shelton
Beyonce


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Blake
Marry Beyoncé 
Kill Jessica ):

Jennifer Hudson
Jennifer Lopez
Jennifer Aniston

haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Lopez (OMG!)
Marry Aniston (longtime crush)
Kill Hudson (don't care for)

Dylan O'brien 
Carly rae jepsen
Sam Smith


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Dylan (I don't find him that attractive but whatevs)
Marry Sam (he could sing to me every night, we could work around him being gay lol)
Kill Carly (Call Me Maybe doesn't make sense to me lyrically *rolls eyes*)

Terrence Howard
Iggy Azalea
Jason Derulo


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sleep with Emmy
Marry Justine
And wouldnt kill because im not a psycho


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Carmen Electra
Denise Richards
Megan Fox


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh and I would marry Iggy
Sleep with Jason …lol he could sing trumpets to me
Kill Mr Howard lol


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

SLeep with Carmen Electra
Marry Megan Fox
Kill Denise Richards

Me
Your mom
Dr Laura


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd sleep with my mom (holy crap)
Marry you 
Kill who ever the hell Dr. Laura is

Jay Z
Jay Leno
Steve Martin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Steve Martin (ugh)
Marry Jay Z
Kill Jay Leno :um

Prince
Ellen DeGeneres
Dr. Phil

lol


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a hard one.

I'd sleep with Prince
Marry Ellen (I'm the one ***** who doesn't like her lol)
Kill Dr. Phil (he's creepy)

Joe Jonas
Nick Jonas
Kevin Jonas


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Nick (he's the one I find most attractive physically)
Marry Kevin (he seems like he'd make a good husband)
Kill Joe (it's the only option I have left)

Sarah Jessica Parker
Sarah Silverman
Sarah Palin


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Palin (I hate politicians but she's hotter than Jessica Parker)
Marry Silverman (she can be funny...?)
Kill Jessica Parker

James MacAvoy
Michael Fassbender
Theo James


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sleep with Fassbender (not gay but if I was.....)
marry James (wanted is one of my favs)
Kill Theo (just because)

Miley Cyrus 
Audrina Patridge
Cam Gigandet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bang Nicki (nice a**)
Marry Gordy (jus because)
Kill Tori ( she is so crazy)

Christian Bale
Lauren Conrad
Lady Gaga


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I will bang Lady Gaga so hawt!
I will marry Lauren Conrad I dunno I guess she seems like the girl next door type
I guess kill Christian Bale:cry even though he is my favorite actor, just so I can reenact the axe scene from American Psycho.


Arnold Schwarzenegger
Sylvester Stallone
Bruce Willis


----------



## lalalauren (Nov 1, 2014)

Sleep with Bruce Willis (only viable option of those 3 jeez)
Marry Stallone
Kill Arnold (having him as governor was enough haha)

Ellie Goulding
Adam Levine 
Bruno Mars


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I will bang Bruno Mars while listening to his music 
I will definitely marry Ellie Goulding :heart:heart She is a keeper. 
I will kill Adam Levine (not a fan of his music)... :|

Emilia Clarke
Peter Dinklage 
Kit Harington


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Peter (he's a hot midget so I'm interested in what the sex would be like)
Marry Kit I suppose
Kill Emilia because that's the only option left

Kris Kardashian
David Letterman
Justin Bieber


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Sleep with Kris Kardashian (whoever that is, must be hot if he's related to Kim). Marry Letterman. Kill Bieber (then revive him and kill him again).

Christopher Lee as Dracula
Christopher Lee as Saruman
Real life Christopher Lee, but he's lost all his money


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Marry Dracula and lead an immortal life of reigning in terror.
Go back in time and sleep with young Christopher Lee. He was a bit of a dish after all.
Kill Saruman as Wizards just aren't my thing.

Mike Tyson 
Richard Nixon
Jim Carey


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sleep with Jim Carrey. He's not bad looking.
Marry Mike Tyson *shudders* 
Kill Nixon... Dagnabit.

Queen Elizabeth
Duchess Kate of Cambridge
Camilla Bowles


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

make sweet love to Queen Elizibeth
kill Duchess Kate of Cambridge
Marry Camilla

krusty the clown
The pope
kim Jong un


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with the pope (that'd be funny)
Marry Krusty (he'd make me laugh)
Kill Kim

Emma Stone
Emma Roberts
Emma Watson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Emma Watson 
Marry Emma Stone 
Kill Emma Roberts 

Angela Bassett
Ne-Yo
Bjork


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Ne-Yo
Marry Bjork
Kill Angela

Jimmy Fallon
Chelsea Handler
Seth Myers


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sleep with Chelsea Handler, she's fun.
Marry Jimmy Fallon.
Kill Seth Meyers unfortunately

St. Patrick
St. Valentine
St. Thomas of Aquinas


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

blue2 said:


> make sweet love to Queen Elizibeth
> kill Duchess Kate of Cambridge
> Marry Camilla


Bahaha! :haha you certainly know who's the sexiest of the bunch.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Patrick
Marry Aquinas
Kill Valentine (I hate Valentines day)

Ariana Grande
Austin Mahone
Amy Poehler


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Have sexual relations with Amy Poehler she got that hot quirkiness about her. Me like 
Of Course Marry Ariana Grande :love2
Kill Austin Mahone because it looks like he is in a boy band.


Walter White
Gustavo Fring
Mike Ehrmantraut


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kill Mike (don't care for)
sleep with walter (dangerous)
Marry fring (cool)

Tom Brady
Barack Obama
Micheal Myers


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Sleep with Tom Brady (Dreamy XD)
Marry Obama(I don't want the secret services knocking on my door if i post otherwise). :um
Kill Micheal Myers.

Gina Carano
Ronda Rousey
Miesha Tate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Marry Ronda (or she would kill me)
Sleep with Miesha (so hot)
Kill Gina (jus because)

Sarah Palin
Hillary Clinton
Lebron James


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^Kill Gina srsly? >_< 

Sleep with Sarah Palin (milf alert)
Marry Lebron (Big fan) 
Kill Hillary Clinton (nothing against her just the last choice)

Sookie Stackhouse
Eric Northman 
Pam(True Blood)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Eric
Marry Sookie
Kill Pam

Simon Baker
Olivia Wilde
Shemar Moore


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kill Shemar (might be jealous but who cares)
Marry Simon (money duh)
Bang Olivia (so hot)

Katherine Webb
Paula Abdul
Me


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Bang Katherine
Marry you
Kill Paula (can't stand her)

Chaz Bono
Kathy Bates
Seth Rogen


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Marry Queen Latifah
Sleep with Mozart
Kill Justin

Wes Craven
Tiffani Amber Thiessen
Julia Roberts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Jaime (why not)
Kill Stannis (too old)
Marry Loras (badass)

Carrie Underwood
Keith Urban
Taylor Swift


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sleep with Taylor Swift
Marry Carrie Underwood
Kill Keith Urban

Bill Murray
Betty White
Hodor


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Betty (...)
Marry Bill
Kill Hodor

Sharon Osbourne
Zac Efron
Justin Timberlake


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Sleep with Betty (...)
> Marry Bill
> Kill Hodor
> 
> ...


Marry Zac
Kill Justin
Sleep with Sharon

Your mom
Your dad
Your dog


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Why are you doing this to me? 

Sleep with my dad
Marry my mom
Kill my dog

James Dean
Marlon Brando
Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Sleep with Charles Dance
Marry Natalie Dormer
Kill Michael Douglas (But I'd do it in a gentle, caring and loving way)

Meryl Streep
George Takei
Lena Dunham


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice selection

sex with Natlalie
Marry Jessica
Kill Marion Cotillard(She was a ***** in the Dark Knight Rises) 

Steven Spielberg 
Micheal Bay
George Lucas


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Gross.

First of all, I'd kill Spielberg just because I consider him overrated and I despise him.
So then, I'd choose to sleep with George Lucas (disgusting)
And that leaves Micheal Bay for me to marry. Is he the dumbass that does those Transformers films? Ugh.

Kate Upton
Mila Kunis
Kate Beckinsale


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Haha I take it you're not a fan of Hollywood movies.

That list is definitely geared towards me :lol Such a tough decision

Sleep with Kate Upton!!! :yay
Marry Mila Kunis 
Soo Hard but I'll have to regretfully kill Kate Beckinsale. :cry


Jonah Hill
Micheal Cera
Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Bang Micheal
Marry Jonah (there is something about him, don't judge me)
Kill Jesse (boring)

Brad Pitt
George Clooney
Matt Dillon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Matt Dillon
Marry Brad Pitt
Kill George Clooney ):

Lupe Fiasco
Samuel L. Jackson
Andre 3000


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sex with Samuel Jackson 
Marry Andre 3000 ("Hey ya" was amazing)
Kill Lupe Fiasco (sorry!)

Frida Kahlo
Pablo Picasso
Pierre-Auguste Renoir


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd sleep with Frida Kahlo
Marry Pablo
And sadly, I'd kill Renoir. I like his art as well so the deciding factor was simply that Pablo's name sounds a little cooler.

Christiano Ronaldo
Alex Morgan
Lionel Messi


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Sleep Christiano Ronaldo
Marry Alex Morgan
Kill Lionel Messi


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope Solo
Neil Patrick Harris
Ryan Seacrest


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Hope (hot)
Marry Ryan (rich)
Kill Neil (your gay but you like to play straight guys in movies?)

Katie Couric 
Rachel McAdams
Will Smith


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

that easy 

sleep with will smith (hot bod)
marry rachel mcadams (down to earth hot!)
kill katie couric (she annoying)

Beyonce
Alicia Keys
Solange


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Alicia Keys (very pretty lady)
Marry Solange (I love her style, voice, and overall uniqueness)
Kill Beyoncé (I think her sister is way cooler tbh)

Aubrey Plaza
Kelly Rowland
Kandi Burruss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bang Aubrey (hottest of the 3)
marry Kelly (cool chick)
Kill Kandi (can't deal)

Derek Jeter
Justin Timberlake
Jennifer Connelly


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Jeter 
Marry Jennifer, no question
Kill Timberlake (it wouldn't be hard)

Tom Hardy
Scarlett Johansson
Ryan Gosling


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

this is a toughie

Make hot passionate love to Ryan Gosling(who wouldn't)
Marry ScarJo
and Kill Tom Hardy even though he is a pretty chill dude.

Mama June
Octomom
Kate Gosselin


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy crap.

Sleep with octomom
Marry Kate
Kill Mama June (ain't nobody got time for that)

Chris O'Dowd
Russel Brand
Dylan Moran


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Russel (cool guy)
Marry Chris (best marriage material out of the bunch)
Kill Dylan (too old)

Kate Upton
Kristen Stewart
Brad Pitt


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleep with Kate
Marry Brad
Kill Kristen 

Laila Ali
Janelle Monae
Meagan Good


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Meagan (hot)
Kill Ali (too manly)
Marry Monae (cool chick)

Olivia Wilde
Jeff Gordon
Maria Menounos


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Get it on with Maria
Marry Olivia
Kill Jeff (really not attracted to him)

Jeff Goldblum
Smokey Robinson
Tim Allen


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

LolaViola said:


> Get it on with Maria
> Marry Olivia
> Kill Jeff (really not attracted to him)
> 
> ...


I'd **** Tim Allen under the stipulation that he make those weird grunting noises the whole time

I'd marry a 70's era Smokey Robinson

And I'd kill Jeff Goldblum

Jesus Christ
Martin Luther King Jr.
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Estillum said:


> *I'd **** Tim Allen under the stipulation that he make those weird grunting noises the whole time
> *
> I'd marry a 70's era Smokey Robinson
> 
> ...


Omfg you made my night! :haha
What's up with that list, I'll bound to make someone mad, with whatever I choose. :um anyways..

Sleep with Jesus Christ(I love men with long hair! so sexy) *wink wink
Marry Martin Luther King Jr. (charismatic,intelligent,mustache) 
kill Lincoln :um

Meghan Trainor
Gandhi 
Dalai Lama


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Dalai Lama
Marry Gandhi
Kill Meghan

Neymar
Harry Styles
Hunter Hayes


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Sleep- Neymar
Marry - Harry Styles
Kill- Hunter Hayes

Ellen Pompeo
Kate Walsh
Lucky Blue Smith


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Lucky
Marry Kate
Kill Ellen

Hugh Laurie
Hugh Jackman
Hugh Grant


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dear God this is hard

Bang Casey (so hot)
Marry Lauren (wifey material)
Kill Fely (looks young)

Jennifer Lawrence
Megan Boone
Olivia Munn


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll admit I had to look up all these people.

Sleep with Megan Boone

Marry Jennifer Lawrence

And kill Olivia Munn



Elizabeth Bathory

Vlad the Impaler 

Gilles de Rais


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Elizabeth (a fellow Hungarian and she seemed...interesting)
Marry Gilles (companion of Joan of Arc so that's awesome)
Kill Vlad

Reese Witherspoon
Renee Zelleweger (don't know how to spell it and don't care)
Michelle Williams


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sleep with Michelle, I love her lips. It would be a great night!!
Marry Reese
Kill Renee

Freddy Krueger
Hannibal Lecter
Madonna


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Hannibal before he has the chance to eat me
Sadly, I guess I have to marry Madonna, who I hate with a passion, and I must admit upon looking at this list I actually thought I'd have her killed out of the three options.
I'd kill Freddy.

Taylor Swift
Ariana Grande
Selena Gomez


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Sleep with Lucky
> Marry Kate
> Kill Ellen
> 
> ...


Kill Ellen and I'll kill you :bat

------------------------------------------------
Sleep- Ariana Grande
Marry- Taylor Swift
Kill- sorry Selena Gomez
------------------------------------------------

George W. Bush
George H. W. Bush
Jeb Bush


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

This is disgusting.

Sleep with George W. Bush and then kill him
Marry Jeb Bush and then kill him
Kill Bush Senior right away because he started all this

Barack Obama
Bill Clinton
Al Gore


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All choices I would kill but for the sake of things.....

Sleep with Bill
Kill Gore
Marry Obama

Ice Cube
Ashlee Simpson
Megan Park


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

Sleep - Megan Park
Kill - Ice Cube
Marry - Ashlee Simpson
(Even though I'm straight)

Madonna
Justin Timberlake
Shakira


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a nightmare.

Sleep with Madonna
Marry Shakira
Kill Justin

Pink
Katy Perry
Lady Gaga


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sleep with Gaga
Marry Katy…she's a hottie lol
Kill Pink

Halle Berry
Adriana Lima(Brazilian supermodel)
Mariah Carey


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Mariah (ugh)
Marry Adriana
Kill Halle (totally)

Jessica Lowndes
Jessica Biel
Jessica Alba


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jesus help me

Sleep with lowndes (my all-time crush)
Marry Biel (mine forever)
Kill Alba (washed up)

Chris Rock
Tom Brady
Emily Blunt


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleep with Emily 
Marry Chris (at least he'd keep me laughing)
Kill Tom (don't like football)

Jeremy Irons
Robert De Niro
Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Hopkins (mysterious guy)
Kill Jeremy (just because)
Marry De Niro (so cool)

Dakota Johnson
Dakota Fanning
Ryan Seacrest


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sleep with Dakota Johnson
Marry Dakota Fanning
Kill Ryan Seacrest

Jay-Z
Tina Fey
Robin Williams


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep with Tina (only woman)
Kill Jay-Z (can't stand him)
Marry Robin (RIP ~ he was so funny)

Lindsay Lohan
Audrina Patridge 
Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Gosh, who do I sleep with? Uh, I'll say Lindsey Lohan.
Marry Caitlyn Jenner
Kill Audrina Partridge (never liked The Hills anyway)

Ed Sheeran
Taylor Swift
Zayn Malik


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Marry Ed....love his songs
Kill Zayn......douche
Sleep with Swift.....obvious reasons

Ryan Gosling 
Hillary Clinton
Zoe Sugg


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to Google Zoe Sugg. Oh my, OK. I think I found my marriage partner.

Ryan Gosling, will work for a one-timer because I'm just not having anything to do with Hillary Clinton.

Sorry about your luck, Hillary, but you'll have to go. (Say hi to the NSA, everyone.)

------------------------

- Jay Lenohttps://www.randomlists.com/img/people/jay_leno.jpg
- Queen Latifahhttps://www.randomlists.com/img/people/queen_latifah.jpg
- Socrateshttps://www.randomlists.com/img/people/socrates.jpg


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kill Leno....never liked him
Sleep with Latifah.....make it fast
Marry Socrates......maybe I'll learn something

Avril Lavigne 
Hilary Duff 
Barack Obama


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

marry hilary duff
sleep with obama
kill avril lavigne

zoe saldana
rosario dawson
sofia vergara


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't know who 2 of them are though.

sleep with Zoe saldana 
marry Sofia Vergara 
kill Rosario Dawson

Lupita Nyong'o
Karlie Kloss
Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kill Lupita ~ just because
Marry Karlie ~ youngest and hottest
Sleep with Sarah ~ long time crush

Christian Bale
Bryce Dallas Howard
Jaclyn Hill


----------

